# Coyotes??



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am getting more and more interested in going for some coyotes. I know a bit about them and I know a general area of where they are at. But I'm not to knowledgable about there habits or anything like that. I guess my question is would it be worthwhile to go hunt for them now in the spring or summer or would I just be wasting my time??


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, it depends on what you want to kill them for. If you're looking for hides, the end of summer is the best time. If you want to practice predator control, that time is almost passed. There's people on these forums better suited than me for advising on methods.

The DNR has a $50 bounty on each coyote you kill, requiring you to pass a short online course, then fill out a form with the method of killing, sex, gps coordinate of each kill. Then you need to take the lower jaw and scalp (or whole head) of each animal to a DNR office on a specified date, having made an appointment ahead of time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DO NOT kill coyotes, killing coyotes decrease the deer population and doesn't help it one bit. I know that because I read it on the internet and if it's on the internet it has to be true.;-)


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> DO NOT kill coyotes, killing coyotes decrease the deer population and doesn't help it one bit. I know that because I read it on the internet and if it's on the internet it has to be true.;-)


Uhh. Bonjour.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think they are having pups right now. Kill a mommy and you will probably starve the pups.

If you call this time of year you have to watch out for rattlesnakes and those pesky red ants.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I just spotted one by my house. About 2400 east 8300 south. I thought about running it over and collecting the bounty. But I was running late for work....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Hah...Location:middle of the street....Method of kill:Ford F-150...Sex:Can't really tell, back tires went over the haunches.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I know this is opening up a can of worms but what the heck. What is the consensus on how many deer or fawns a coyote will normally kill in their lifetime?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I know this is opening up a can of worms but what the heck. What is the consensus on how many deer or fawns a coyote will normally kill in their lifetime?


You want to pursue a valid discussion on coyote/mule deer predation, start a new thread. Bdub is asking a legitimate question to address on this one. I would have thought a 'wildlife biologist' would either already have the information your asking about, or know where to get it... I'd be happy to join in on the fun...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I think they are having pups right now. Kill a mommy and you will probably starve the pups.


bad way to go


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. Lots of good info. I appreciate it. At the very least it's time to learn the areas that I know are holding coyotes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Search these forums and you will find this topic come up countless times and become better educated. In short, a pro came here locally and indicated that August is his favorite time essentially because no one else is hunting out educating them own what not to do.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> bad way to go


Why?
What's a better way to go?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

stillhunterman said:


> You want to pursue a valid discussion on coyote/mule deer predation, start a new thread. Bdub is asking a legitimate question to address on this one. I would have thought a 'wildlife biologist' would either already have the information your asking about, or know where to get it... I'd be happy to join in on the fun...


Good idea stillhunterman...I'll start on a project and when I have the data collected I'll start a new thread. Perhaps you saw my data collection and analysis showing that glyphosate has no correlation to avian cholera as some people on here had claimed in the past. I'm not very "up" on coyotes because when I was in college in LA there were very few reports of coyotes there so we didn't study them very much, I do hear from family and friends still at the LA DWF that there is a growing population of them now and there are even a couple of mountain lions in NE LA that are not supposed to be there but game camera pictures prove otherwise.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good for you LL, look forward to learning about the mangy devildog...


----------

